# Denied Volunteer Visa because "No Proof of Skills"



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm at a bit of a loss right now.

I've been approved in-country two other times for a volunteer visa (just denied on my 3rd renewal - 3rd year in country) for "not showing proof of skills".

This is NOT a paid position and has NEVER required this information before. I have found absolutely NOTHING online about a volunteer/visitor permit requiring this. ANY idea what I could submit within 10 days? I'm almost considering not appealing.

Now for an appeal (section 8(4)) I'm supposed to submit "copies and originals" of things I don't even have anymore because they took them in.

One of our other volunteers was recently approved with no "skills" reference OR police clearance. :hurt:

Considering just camping out in Namibia (where my wife is from) until my permit expires and heading back in a few weeks later for a 90 day visitors visa to move 2 years of my life out of the place!


----------



## Tony556 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi

this is a classic example of a poor decision. It has no legal basis and in fact shows a failure to apply the mind by the department. There is no skill requirement for this visa. you need to appeal against the decision. I suggest you do this before you leave , then leave and return on a 90 days visa this should cover you until you have an outcome


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Tony.

The trouble is I'm sitting in Namibia for the holidays already - my paperwork is near Johannesburg and I don't know what I can do without having to fly back and spend r5000 between rental/appeal/etc.

The question is - can I appeal online WITHOUT an appointment or resubmission of paperwork? Additionally, how do I argue or "prove" that I don't need this?

Also, can I simply ask for a 90 day visa at the border? We plan to drive back into SA on the 16th and my permit expires the 31st.


----------



## chainbreakr (Jan 10, 2013)

Just thought I'd update this - two ministers in my town were also denied their Volunteer visas as well for similarly bogus reasons. DHA claims they applied after their previous permits expired which is 100% not true. 

This alone made me give up on any idea of appealing and we decided to leave the country entirely.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I know this is NOT the cheap option, but have you thought about returning to the USA and applying?


----------

